# Cooking in Napa Valley



## dsulli (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi everybody, I'm planning to go to Napa Valley this summer. My husband is going to take some wine courses at CIA. I'd like to take some cooking classes but CIA doesn't offer much. Does anybody know of some other place in Napa or Sonoma for cooking? Like one or two weeks long courses?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

There is a community college in Napa that has a very good cooking program. Outside of their regular 1-year cooking program, they offer short classes on a range of subjects to the community. The bonus is that some of the instructors there are also instructors at the CIA (the 2 schools have a friendly relationship). These classes won't be as advanced as the ones offered at the CIA, but you can get some great deals. I took a one night cheese class for about $45. The instructor is well known in that area as a cheese guru and we were able to sample 20-30 of the most amazing cheeses I have ever tried in my life. I learned a lot even though it was a short class.
The class schedule is posted online, so you should be able to find it with a quick search on google, but as I remember the best classes filled up fast.

The only other thing in the valley I am aware of are the classes put on at the wineries, but these are more for entertainment and won't offer you much that is new.


----------



## dsulli (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks a lot Clove, what´s the name of that college?


----------

